# Change IP address to different country ?



## Helpme7

Hi I'm wondering how do you change your IP so that it appears as if your in another country ?

There are already tutorials about how to change your IP 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EzrtNVgpyQ


but how can you change the IP to a different country. Is there a set list of codes for each country e.g. 

45.567.78...... - USA
345.876.989... -Australia etc like a country calling codes or are they completely random


Main reason I want this is beacause some websites (like Youtube) only allow users from certain countries to watch videos and proxy sites often don't have the right software to view them 


Thanks


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Hi, 

I'm afraid TSF can't help you with this one. The country restrictions are placed for a reason and trying to bypass them is against the websites' terms and conditions and may also violate copyright laws. 

Sorry.


----------



## chauffeur2

JS has hit the nail on the head...this thread is now *Closed!*


----------

